# 811 EPG and Local Channel Display.



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

I got local channels yesterday from Dish. I am VERY happy!  The only complaint is that the local channels on the EPG show up as Chanel 13-00 instead of 13, so if I want to change the channel to a local I have to type in 013 instead of just 13. I have a 311 and it shows up as 13 and not 13-00. I went into the setup in the 811 and changed the display from OTA locals to Dish Network locals but It still shows up like that. I have reset the receiver and even disconnected the the OTA coax cable from the back of the receiver as well as restored factory defaults. Nothing Is fixing the issue. Is this normal? How can I fix it? Any Ideas would help. 

Thx, 

Bryce


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes this is normal. Because you have the possibility of having sub channels with OTA. For example.. My ABC is 07-01 07-02 07-03. And my NBC is 04-01 and 04-02. Also the Dish locals are mapped to 2,4, and 7. There is nothing currently you can do to place your OTAs into these slots. I believe there was a enhancement request to allow one to do it a while back.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

brycekholt said:


> I got local channels yesterday from Dish. I am VERY happy!  The only complaint is that the local channels on the EPG show up as Chanel 13-00 instead of 13, so if I want to change the channel to a local I have to type in 013 instead of just 13. I have a 311 and it shows up as 13 and not 13-00. I went into the setup in the 811 and changed the display from OTA locals to Dish Network locals but It still shows up like that. I have reset the receiver and even disconnected the the OTA coax cable from the back of the receiver as well as restored factory defaults. Nothing Is fixing the issue. Is this normal? How can I fix it? Any Ideas would help.
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Bryce


There's nothing to fix. Did you hook up a UHF antenna to the back of the 811 and scan for digital channels from the Menu>Setup>Installation>Locals?

When you do, you might find 13-01, etc. All the -1 channels are local digital, and many prime time and sports shows will be in HD.

The 311 doesn't get local digital channels OTA, so the options for -00/-01 aren't required.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

↑↑What they said↑↑
(I have 811 and 311 also.)

:grin: And WELCOME! :hi:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oopsss. Good catch there Laverne.. Welcome to DBSTalk Bryce!!!! Sorry sometimes just type of forget to check to see if you just joined us. Hope you pull up a chair and sit a while.


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL thanks Ron will do! I find posting here to be more effective than calling dish sometimes. My 311 will show locals in the EPG as ch 11, 13, etc. There is no problem with that. I can see why you have the -00 now to make room for possible hd channels. I went in last night and added My PBS HD from the OTA antenna, because its a free HD feed. Thats really thinking ahead. Just wish there was some where in the menu to shut that off. I really appreciate all the responses. Thanks Guys!


Bryce


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

brycekholt said:


> I went into the setup in the 811 and changed the display from OTA locals to Dish Network locals but It still shows up like that. Thx,
> 
> Bryce


Now this I couldn't find in the manual. I see the multi-page topic on local channels but didn't see how to make the change you describe. Can you point that out to me please? Thanks.
Update 4-24-05: Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## shanewalker (May 4, 2005)

After catching Monday night's Tech Forum, wherein they described changing the OTA locals display, I tried to alter the guide so it showed the OTA at the single/double digits...but it didn't seem to change anything.

So, I guess my question is this: There is, then, no way to alter the way OTA SD/HD channels are listed in the guide and/or accessed by remote...i.e. simplified to main numbers ('32' instead of '0032'). I understand why it does this, but my 942 and my old V* box don't/didn't and made channel changing much easier...otherwise I guess it's program some Favorites time.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

shanewalker said:


> After catching Monday night's Tech Forum, wherein they described changing the OTA locals display, I tried to alter the guide so it showed the OTA at the single/double digits...but it didn't seem to change anything.
> 
> So, I guess my question is this: There is, then, no way to alter the way OTA SD/HD channels are listed in the guide and/or accessed by remote...i.e. simplified to main numbers ('32' instead of '0032'). I understand why it does this, but my 942 and my old V* box don't/didn't and made channel changing much easier...otherwise I guess it's program some Favorites time.


No, there isn't a way for now. They fix stated on the chat was to bring your Dish delivered locals (LIL) channels down to the 2-99 channel assignment range (which doesn't work if you have any "Analog, NTSC" OTA's mapped . At this time if you are tuning a "Digital, ATSC" OTA channel you must index it with a 0 and specify a subchannel which would be the 4th digit. so 13.1 = 0131.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Jason,

Thanks for the info......"In The World of Dreams". Nice!! I am also Italian and did reply to your post which you submitted a picture of your family. If you want, please reply to post. Ciao.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dalucca said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for the info......"In The World of Dreams". Nice!! I am also Italian and did reply to your post which you submitted a picture of your family. If you want, please reply to post. Ciao.


----------

